# Masonic Law Question



## owls84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok so Im going through my law book (digital of coarse) and I came across this section how do you guys interpret this? 

From the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas

1. OF BEHAVIOR IN THE LODGE WHILE CONSTITUTED.
You are not to hold private committees, or separate
conversations, without leave from the Master, nor to talk of
anything impertinent or unseemly, nor interrupt the Master
or Wardens, or any Brother speaking to the Master; nor behave
yourself ludicrously or jestingly while the Lodge is engaged in what
is serious and solemn; not use any unbecoming language upon any
pretense whatsoever; but to pay due reverence to your Master,
Wardens and Fellows, and put them to worship.

If any complaint be brought, the Brother found guilty shall
stand to the award and determination of the Lodge, who are the
proper and competent judges of all such controversies (unless you
carry it by appeal to the Grand Lodge), and to whom they ought
to be referred, unless a lord’s work be hindered the meanwhile, in
which case a particular reference may be made; but you must never
go to law about what concerneth Masonry, without an absolute
necessity apparent to the Lodge.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

Simply, GL prohibits talking in lodge except that allowed by the Master. 

The second paragraph call on the lodge to solve its own problems and appears to admonish a lodge and its members to not 'go to law' , which I would take to mean not to involve the courts (by lawsuit) or calling the police, unless absolutely necessary (someone pulls a gun).


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

You gavel once and call them out second gaverl they are outta there and have to leave the meeting, if that is not punishment enough not sure what else could be done unless like stated earlier it is extreme.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by "punishment," but there isn't much an individual lodge can do, other than have it's members file charges, and let GL handle it.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Not sure what you mean by "punishment,".




The Lodge could expel said disruptive member for the duration of the meeting. 

The Master could specifically call the Bro out, "Bro Wilson we're trying to have a meeting of Freemasons here could you take your conversation about the Dallas Cowboys outside the Lodge."


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

Very good question!  Which brings up one I was thinking of the other night:  Can violations of the Charges be grounds for Masonic Disciplinary Procedures to be filed?  It would seem if yes then most of the issues about racism would fall under these guidelines.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> It would seem if yes then most of the issues about racism would fall under these guidelines.



Depends on what was said.  That is the beauty of the bigot; they are usually also blessed with big loud mouths.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 22, 2009)

So when I read this, to think this allows a WM to hand a disciplinary action out to a member that is warranted is wrong. I took it as it could be done then appealed to GL if needed. I read this as Lodges to have the ability to govern themselves, within reason of coarse, but there are appeals that can be done. Checks and balances. I just wondered as with a lot of Masonry has just be lost because it is no longer practiced. So back to the Vote? What is your take on it? 

Could be completly wrong but thats why I open it up for discussion. I have so many more. I  love these law questions, it really gets me thinking. BTW Brother Sonny I can see your interpritation and it makes sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

I voted NO.  Punishment can only really be administered after a trial, which I read as falling under GL.  The WM can correct the situation and have the brother escorted out to restore peace and harmony.  Something more permanent would require a trial I do believe.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Can violations of the Charges be grounds for Masonic Disciplinary Procedures to be filed?



YES, Art. 504 covers this.

your welcome Josh.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

Im still not sure it does... part of the introduction states that the old charges are for reference only.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 22, 2009)

rhitland said:


> You gavel once and call them out second gaverl they are outta there and have to leave the meeting, if that is not punishment enough not sure what else could be done unless like stated earlier it is extreme.



Where is this covered? I know in the GL Law it discusses this being done by the Grand Master but what gives the WM the power to do this? Other then the WM charge to keep peace and harmony? Is there anything? If not what stops the WM from expelling a mason for a period of time until charges or appeal to the GL can be filed?


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

I've gotta read up on this.  Wendell, where would i find the  introduction that states the charges for are for reference? This is very curious.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jul 22, 2009)

The punishment that can be handed out, is the brother who is being disruptive can be asked to leave the lodge room. This in itself should be enough to convince a true brother that he has acted out of line and he should be embarrased by this fact. We are after all supposed to be brothers, and a step above regular society. If he is truly a mason, then he should  act like one and Use the Compasses to get himself in line.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

Sirius said:


> YES, Art. 504 covers this.
> 
> your welcome Josh.



I did not see the word Charge in art 504 at all and that they are binding unless they mean for customs to cover the Charges?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Josh, I'm not sure if that is in the law book, but it is in our bylaws.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I did not see the word Charge in art 504 at all and that they are binding unless they mean for customs to cover the Charges?



Customs would make sense also. The charges are part of the Constitution. The obligation binds you to the Constitution. Simple stated, the Charges of a Freemason represent the foundations of Masonic law and are included in the Ancient Landmarks. The Magna Carta if you will. You'll notice no Grand Lodge can be recognized without accepting and adhering to the Charges. Failure to do so can mean withdrawal of recognition.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting quote about the Ancient Landmarks:  http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/masonic_educational_programs/2007/landmarks.php

Within the Master's Charge is found that "The ancient landmarks of the order, entrusted to your care, you are carefully to preserve; and never suffer them to be infringed, or countenance a deviation from the established usages and customs of the fraternity", but further monitorial references to the "ancient landmarks" are lacking. As with the symbols and allegories, here lies an area for personal thought and reflection.

The term, landmark, can be traced to ancient times, in that the placement of stones to "mark" land parcels, boundaries, and roadways was an important aspect of early peoples and civilizations. The penalties for moving such landmarks were most severe since land was considered a part of one's inheritance and both the future, and past, of a family depended upon such wealth.

For the Freemason the landmarks of the Craft mark the path by which he is to guide and direct his actions. The boundaries of moral conduct and the tracing a design upon the Trestle board should follow the paths of those who have preceded us and the lessons of the Degrees should serve as guideposts to a good and productive life.

Unfortunately there no definitive list or clarification of the "ancient landmarks", although Brother Albert Mackey developed a list of some 25 "landmarks" which were presented in 1858 in several texts. He noted the definition that "Landmarks … are the unwritten laws of the Order, derived from those ancient and universal customs which date at so remote a period that we have no record of their origin". Similarly Brother Arthur Waite states in his "New Encyclopaedia of Freemasonry" under landmarks that "there is no recitation of their number or nature" and many authors have written upon the subject. , but with no definitive answers.

Consequently each of us is at liberty to reflect upon what customs are central to the Craft and so universal as to serve as a "landmark", but there is one place to begin. The requirement of a belief in the existence of God, so essential to the Degrees and each member of the Craft. Our Fraternity depends upon such a requirement in order to insure the merit of initiates in their obligations and commitment. As an established requisite of the Fraternity, now, in the past, and the future, this requirement might well be a "ancient landmark".

Other landmarks, as with many lessons of the Craft, are there to be found by the individual Mason as he seeks his path. The serious questions to ask are, "What are the landmarks for my life?", "Where is my path?", and "How do I find my 'Spiritual Home'?'. Upon reflection, "What guide posts are so ancient, so universal, and so basic, as to mark my footsteps?".


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

Good Find Wyndell.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice answer indeed.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Where is this covered? I know in the GL Law it discusses this being done by the Grand Master but what gives the WM the power to do this? Other then the WM charge to keep peace and harmony? Is there anything? If not what stops the WM from expelling a mason for a period of time until charges or appeal to the GL can be filed?



This is one in GL law backed up by our By-laws at 148 which are just about the same as everywhere. 
By:Laws state that the rules of conducting bus. shall be a snearly possible the same as those prescribed for the Grand Lodge, and blah blah blah 

So if you go to Chapter 20 Title 1 you will find all you can do as WM and as GM.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> The punishment that can be handed out, is the brother who is being disruptive can be asked to leave the lodge room. This in itself should be enough to convince a true brother that he has acted out of line and he should be embarrased by this fact. We are after all supposed to be brothers, and a step above regular society. If he is truly a mason, then he should  act like one and Use the Compasses to get himself in line.



I agree, being called out in Lodge or in any other venue, public or private, should be considered severe punishment.  In Masonry, like in my religious life, my conscience punishes me enough when I get out of line.  We shouldn't have to beat our brethern with a cane to cause them to come inline with our principle tenets.  I appreciate the fact that there are those who enjoy debating the laws, but personally I take everything the laws, the teachings (including charges) and even the unspoken/unwritten rules of masonic conduct to heart.  

I don't know why, but I was lead to post this as part of my response - "The Character of a Freemason"

â€œA real Freemason is distinguished from the rest of Mankind by the uniform unrestricted rectitude of his conduct.  Other men are honest in fear of punishment which the law might inflict; they are religious in expectation of being rewarded, or in dread of the devil in the next world.  A Freemason would be just if there were no laws, human or divine except those written in his heart by the finger of his Creator.  In every climate, under every system of religion, he is the same. He kneels before the Universal Throne of God in gratitude for the blessing he has received and humble solicitation for his future protection.  He venerates the good men of all religions. He gives no offense, because he does not choose to be offended. He contracts no debts which he is certain he cannot discharge, because he is honest upon principle." - The Farmers Almanac, 1823


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

That made my day Nate!


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 22, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Where is this covered? I know in the GL Law it discusses this being done by the Grand Master but what gives the WM the power to do this? Other then the WM charge to keep peace and harmony? Is there anything? If not what stops the WM from expelling a mason for a period of time until charges or appeal to the GL can be filed?



Think about the lesser lights.  

That may be stupid response to your questions, since I'm not well versed in Masonic Law. But I am into the degrees and esoteric work.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

No you are right Nate the lesser lights explain it all and art 283 back it up basically saying the WM can do as he pleases but three can protest his decision to GL for checks and balances. 

Also Brother Nate I dought any of us disagree with your point that we should govern ourselves and most all Mason do this very thing but if it were the case everytime how would these laws come about? They did not just make them up for fun these are created from real happenings as sad as that is and enough times for someone to propose a law and get it passed as hard as that is, so for us to try and maintain peace and harmony and not know the law that governs us inside and out would be to get caught with our pants down when it is needed. I wish we could all just get along and laws where not needed but such is not the case niether do I know it will ever be?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Sirius said:


> That made my day Nate!



+1.


----------



## js4253 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank God the two Lodges that I  belong to don't have any blatant trouble makers.  I,m not saying  we don't have disagreements, they are just not severe.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2009)

Masons are men, men are weak and while striving for a perfect ashlar most of us fall short.  The law just makes order out of chaos and helps us keep our passions within due bounds.


----------



## Chaplin the Elder (Sep 13, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I voted NO.  Punishment can only really be administered after a trial, which I read as falling under GL.  The WM can correct the situation and have the brother escorted out to restore peace and harmony.  Something more permanent would require a trial I do believe.



However, prior to trial the matter, as far as I know, has to be brought before the lodge's Committee of Reconciliation (read Grievance) to see if it can be resolved at the Lodge level.  I refer to article 498. See also Art. 512 sub (c) and Art 513. 

Having read the above I would have to say that punishment is within the realm of the Lodge under Art. 513, sub(a) with the approval of GL and falls to the GL under Art. 513 Sub (b). 

This, of course, is if allegations are filed in the first place (see Art. 512 sub (a) through (e). 

Just MHO


----------



## cale (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah there in lies the rub. The law as stated seems to allow some type of rebuke and I think minor missconduct should not go unquestioned, but not to the grand lodge.
It seems to me it is like taking a speeding ticket to the state supreme court.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 26, 2009)

When the W:.M:. raps the gavel, he takes charge of his Lodge, demanding silence in the room and requiring every Brother to be properly clothed and seated. Any Brother who disobeys the gavel may be reprimanded by the W:.M:. and/or may be ordered from the room.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 28, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> When the W:.M:. raps the gavel, he takes charge of his Lodge, demanding silence in the room and requiring every Brother to be properly clothed and seated. Any Brother who disobeys the gavel may be reprimanded by the W:.M:. and/or may be ordered from the room.



This is the way it is supposed to be my Brother, I think most brothers know this, and will definately abide by the sound of the gavel. I can honestly say that in my 30 plus years of being a Mason, I have only heard and seen the gavel used no more than three or four times


----------



## MGM357 (Sep 28, 2009)

the part that states "you are not to hold private commitees." Does this also mean not to meet outside the Lodge to discuss any business new or old?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 28, 2009)

MGM357 said:


> the part that states "you are not to hold private commitees." Does this also mean not to meet outside the Lodge to discuss any business new or old?



I certainly don't take it to mean that we can not talk outside the lodge of our business. I believe that it means the WM will appoint all committies, and that we do not need the confusion in our lodge rooms of several groups or committies ( official and otherwise) busy talking on any given subject. 
  During the normal course of business, any brother can give his opinion on a subject during the discussion phase once a motion is made, seconded, and on the floor.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I always took it to mean not to have sidebar conversations while lodge is in session.  When someone else has the floor they have the floor.  Full text below...
_
1. OF BEHAVIOR IN THE LODGE WHILE CONSTITUTED. You are not to hold private committees, or separate conversations, without leave from the Master, nor to talk of anything impertinent or unseemly, nor interrupt the Master or Wardens, or any Brother speaking to the Master; nor behave yourself ludicrously or jestingly while the Lodge is engaged in what is serious and solemn; not use any unbecoming language upon any pretense whatsoever; but to pay due reverence to your Master, Wardens and Fellows, and put them to worship._


----------



## owls84 (Sep 28, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> I certainly don't take it to mean that we can not talk outside the lodge of our business. I believe that it means the WM will appoint all committies, and that we do not need the confusion in our lodge rooms of several groups or committies ( official and otherwise) busy talking on any given subject.
> During the normal course of business, any brother can give his opinion on a subject during the discussion phase once a motion is made, seconded, and on the floor.



I agree with this. As Brother Wyndell just pointed out that paragraph is speaking of while in Lodge. Thats my opinion though, I have been know to be wrong.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 28, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I agree with this. As Brother Wyndell just pointed out that paragraph is speaking of while in Lodge. Thats my opinion though, I have been know to be wrong.



+1.:beer:


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with this. As Brother Wyndell just pointed out that paragraph is speaking of while in Lodge. Thats my opinion though, I have been know to be wrong. 

 Brother Josh, I would venture to say that we have all been wrong a time or two. I for one find it intresting how my own opinion can change after listening to a great discussion and hearing several views on any subject.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 28, 2009)

thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Scotty32 (Dec 1, 2009)

> When the W:.M:. raps the gavel, he takes charge of his Lodge, demanding silence in the room and requiring every Brother to be properly clothed and seated. Any Brother who disobeys the gavel may be reprimanded by the W:.M:. and/or may be ordered from the room.


----You said it right on



I am sorry to say this, but the master & I have had to gavel multiple times during a recent meeting due to the 'sideline conversation' & a sec. pro-temp trying to take the hat. The master gaveled once, & then I did while I was up speaking. The time I did I was so frustrated that I almost broke the granite gavel base & gavel. It echoed throughout the lodge room & you could have heard a gnat fart in there afterward. 

   Take this from a Warden, 
 While I do not mind silent whispers ( silent meaning VERY silent, you know like "what date was that?'' or "What did he say was the petitioners name?",  etc...) about the topic at hand during a meeting, just do not do it. Its rude & disruptive & I do not care how many years you have been doing otherwise. 
We should not do that during a meeting & you WILL NOT do that in my lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 1, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Its rude & disruptive



Not to mention disrespectful & unMasonic.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 1, 2009)

That is probably the last time you will have to gavel hopefully. From my experience if you are known as a gaveler they will not try to disrupt the meeting.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 1, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> ----You said it right on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother Scotty. I am sorry to hear that you are having problems in your lodge room. I am hopeful that after this episode, your problems will diminish somewhat. Sometimes it seems that the brethren need to be reminded that the Master is in charge of the lodge room, and that their sideline discussions will not be welcomed nor tolerated. I do not see this as being a norm in the Galveston and Brazoria districts and I hope that it never becomes so. I think that your Master handeled the situation well. I am curious though as to whether he also gave a verbal command with his gavel. It seems to me that the second gavel should never have been required.


----------



## Scotty32 (Dec 1, 2009)

> I think that your Master handeled the situation well. I am curious though as to whether he also gave a verbal command with his gavel. It seems to me that the second gavel should never have been required.



He did with the first one, a "Let's keep it quiet in here guys". And I should not have had to give a 2nd one, more especially while I was speaking. Forgot to mention that the sec pro temp had the nerve to tell me not to gavel so hard. I said follow the rules & I shouldn't have to.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesomeness Scotty.  Awesomeness.


----------



## Scotty32 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder if they are going to call me the Worshipful FÃ¼hrer when I get to the east in a couple years. lol


----------



## rhitland (Dec 2, 2009)

Do not gavel so hard. Ha ha ha, is that the best he could come up with and I would have gaveled his butt for that comment as well. If I were not Puss Boy I would anyway.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

rhitland said:


> if i were not puss boy i would anyway.



lmao!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 2, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> He did with the first one, a "Let's keep it quiet in here guys". And I should not have had to give a 2nd one, more especially while I was speaking. Forgot to mention that the sec pro temp had the nerve to tell me not to gavel so hard. I said follow the rules & I shouldn't have to.



And you were right in saying that!I would be sure that Brother Sec- PT does not get another chance to PT the Secretaries position.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> And you were right in saying that!I would be sure that Brother Sec- PT does not get another chance to PT the Secretaries position.



+1.


----------



## TxManx (Dec 4, 2009)

I voted yes.

I believe that a lodge is (and should be) governed and ruled by the WM and his officers, and as such, certain disciplinary actions can (and should be) be dispensed within the lodge.

If the transgression is enough to warrant dismissal from the lodge, and a petition to the Grand Lodge is made to expel the Brother from Masonry, then THAT is where the Grand Lodge should step in.

I recently found out, not the hard way, that we have a $20 fine for cell phones ringing during stated meeting.   I think it's a great idea...as without even being asked or told, I have enough respect to put my phone on silent when entering the lodge room.

As tedious as stated meetings can be, my personal belief is it is disrespectful to hold side conversations, tell jokes, etc. during the stated meetings.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 21, 2012)

Here to the left of Texas (no pun intended or implied), any Master Mason may prefer charges, and any Lodge may hold a Masonic trial. The vote of that Lodge could Expel or Suspend the man in question. The Grand Lodge wouldn't be involved unless an Appeal were made.


----------



## Billy Jones (Nov 24, 2012)

In Mississippi its almost the same. A lodge can bring charges against ANY brother that visits that lodge or sojourns in Ms Grand Jurisdiction BUT that lodge MUST deffer trial or investigation rather to that Brothers home lodge or if he is a sojourner then notice must be given to his GL via the GSs. IF his home lodge doesnt act within 3 months the the oringinal lodge that brought charges then can hold investigations and or trial. But here in Ms it is very unlawful for a lodge not to act and can result in it charter being "arrested". There is a lot more that goes into it, it can get very confusing to say the least


----------



## Billy Jones (Nov 24, 2012)

OH yeah also the harmoney of the lodge is the responsibility of the Master and is so invested with the power to maintain such


----------



## marinesgt2322 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a digital copy of the GL law book


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 15, 2013)

Good question. I haven't seen a digital copy of the texas GL law book. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist out there though. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mac (Apr 15, 2013)

marinesgt2322 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get a digital copy of the GL law book
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



They're available for purchase from the Grand Secretary.  You have to fill out the order form on the Grand Lodge website and mail it in.  Then they'll mail you a CD with it on it.  Welcome to the Pony Express of the Digital Age.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I've seen the CD hard copy, but never a downloadable version. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mac (Apr 15, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Yeah I've seen the CD hard copy, but never a downloadable version.


I've submitted a request via the website to make the various pdf's available for paid download, but eh... I don't know how soon that will happen.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 16, 2013)

Wingnut said:


> I voted NO. Punishment can only really be administered after a trial, which I read as falling under GL. The WM can correct the situation and have the brother escorted out to restore peace and harmony. Something more permanent would require a trial I do believe.




I would tend to disagree with you on this, Bro. Wingnut, as the WM can expel the troublesome member for the duration of the meeting (if need be). I would deem that to be punishment that a Brother might feel.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 16, 2013)

It is a landmark that each lodge that every lodge is responsible for its own administration.  Yet if you ever have to have a trial in your own lodge who wants to have it run by brothers with zero experience at it?  So rules about trials appear in codes and brothers with experience are called in.  Both Masonic code books I've read so far have plenty of regulations about masonic trials.

Conflict with the landmarks come in if GL insists on a trial after the local lodge declines to hold one.  Or where GL takes unilateral actions that override local lodge decisions about trial issues.  An example of this is GL automatically expelling a brother convicted of a felony.  Have you ever heard of a brother objecting to that rule?  Yet it is in conflict with a landmark.  I think of it as a procedural shorthand.

There have been examples of a MW GM out of control expelling brothers without trials or imposing a trial on a lodge to do so.  Several years ago MW PGM Hass of West Virginia plus at least a DDGM were expelled by edict over some sort of technicality that really boiled down to his successor objecting to steps towards PHA recognition.  In Nov 2012 the still current GM of Florida issued an edict of religious bigotry expelling brothers who are members of a specific list of small minority religions.  It happens.  Not often but that it happens is not acceptable.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 17, 2013)

It is my limited understanding that the passage allows lodges to ask gentlemen to leave if they are inturrupting work, as I would ask an employee to please step out of a meeting if they were detracting from the meeting for the sake of being negative. How many meetings have you been to where there is a brother whom inisists upon inturrupting at every opportunity? In my humble opinion the rule is ment to allow the WM to ask that this gentleman contain himself or leave until next week. Beyond that punshiment is GL duty.


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 17, 2013)

Do most masons sell there souls?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 17, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> Do most masons sell there souls?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


 Yes, and all I got for mine was an an apron and charges to act and walk as an upright man. :31:


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 17, 2013)

Can you elaborate more?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 17, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> Do most masons sell there souls?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Who exactly would I sell it to?


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 17, 2013)

They say the devil

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 17, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> They say the devil
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Doesn't happen. It's just another one of those things that the mystique of freemasonry seems to be unable to dodge. I'm very strong in my faith and I can assure you that no soul selling is happening in the fraternity. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 17, 2013)

Alright. Thats all i wanted to know. I appreciate that

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 17, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> They say the devil
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Listening to all the banter it seems that the EAs in the local military lodge have to act as ushers at the church and clean up after the service. Most of the masons I know are very devout men.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 17, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> They say the devil



That's just an absurd idea. Kinda like saying the local Girl Scout troop sells its souls in exchange for those cookies.


----------



## KINGTHURMON (Apr 17, 2013)

True

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 17, 2013)

Although it _is_ plausible that Thin Mints are the machinations of the devil. Far too tempting.


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm kinda partial to the carmel delight ones, but not enough to spend eternity in a lake of fire.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jun 25, 2013)

TCShelton said:


> Depends on what was said.  That is the beauty of the bigot; they are usually also blessed with big loud mouths.


It makes it easy to play "spot the idiot".


----------



## BroBook (Sep 30, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> Do most masons sell there souls?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


No you can not sell your soul although some profane person might pay you,all souls belong to the God of Abraham according to one of the great lights.



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 1, 2013)

KINGTHURMON said:


> Do most masons sell there souls?



For my part, no, but I _am _willing to rent it out for the right price.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 1, 2013)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> For my part, no, but I _am _willing to rent it out for the right price.



Don't do it some renters are hard to evict!!!

BroBook


My Freemasonry HD


----------

